# Amp tech/builder in Cambridge ON



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone know Rob Fowler: http://www.classicamps.com/ 
Recommended?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

JHarasym said:


> Anyone know Rob Fowler: http://www.classicamps.com/
> 
> he is very good and knows the right stuff
> 
> p


----------

